

Ask HN: Startup Funding Avenues - jchonphoenix

So, I've heard a lot about the seed funding incubators recently, like ycombinator and techstars. However, I'm curious, how does a normal startup get funding?<p>How do they first get in contact with VCs?
======
sthomps
Depends on the stage of your startup, your team, your traction, etc... Btw,
usually no startup goes from startup to VC, unless you are Quora. You usually
start with YC, Techstars and then raise a seed/angel round. If you hit your
milestones you can then go and see VC's (they will probably come see you).

